# What cables and where to buy?



## Mitch G

I've been poking around here all night and I couldn't find a shopping list for the cables and/or adapters one needs.
Does such a list exist?

At the very least, can someone point me to a source for the RCA-to-1/4" cable used between the RCVR and BFD and between the BFD and sub?

Additionally, a list of the other bits for the SPL meter connections would be nice. But, I think I know what I need there.

Thanks,


Mitch


----------



## Sonnie

Hi Mitch and welcome to the Shack!

There are some connection diagrams in the sticky threads that show the cables needed.

I had www.bluejeancables.com build my RCA to 1/4" cable. If you get the cable you shouldn't need adapters for those, however they would be RCA to 1/4". 

For your soundcard you'll need Stereo mini-plug to L/R RCA x 2 for input and output.

Someone else might can post an official list for ya.


----------



## brucek

> I've been poking around here all night


The cables and adapters required are shown in the diagram below found in the REW Help Files.











brucek


----------



## JohnM

Radio shack part numbers are also listed in the help files.


----------



## Mitch G

Yeah, I saw the picture, but the thing that was spooking me was the 1/4" connector and whether or not there are different variations on that connector that would cause me a problem if I picked the wrong one.

But, I didn't notice the Radio Shack part numbers when looking and that was the missing link, pun intended.

That said, if anyone has a given part number that they've ordered for the RCA-1/4" cable (instead of using an adapter), that would be great.
Well, let me ask, could I use this cable: 
http://www.samedaymusic.com/product--HOSCPR20
(I realize it's a dual cable and I only need one half of it.)

Thanks,


Mitch


----------



## brucek

Yeah, you can use that. Connectors look a bit cheap for my liking though.

I'd rather see the RCA to mono 1/4" adapter used with a decent RCA cable plugged into it.

brucek.


----------



## Mitch G

OK, so is the only option for a quality cable to have Blue Jeans make it for me?


Mitch


----------



## Guest

When you order the cables, they will ask you if you want TRS (stereo) or TS (mono) 1/4" plugs, specify TS. 

If you have a soldering iron handy, you could make your own, buy a good quality 1/4' plug like Neutrik or G&H some cable and a RCA plug.

Or buy a ready made RCA cable, cut one end off and solder the 1/4" on the other end, there are some very cheap Monster MB400 subwoofer cables on ebay at the moment.

I know you don't need a special subwoofer cable, but the MB400 cables come in single runs and long lengths, are dual +/- core with the shield soldered at one end to drain the interference which is the recommended way to wire balanced to unbalanced cables according to http://www.vandenhul.com/artpap/wiring.htm and are probably cheaper than buying quality cable and a separate quality RCA plug.

Hope this helps


----------



## Mitch G

I kind of like the idea of soldering a 1/4" connector.
I have a pretty good sub cable already, so I could cut it in half and add 1/4" connectors to each end.

But, the statement about balanced to unbalanced confuses me since I thought RCA was unbalanced, and I thought the 1/4" connector was unbalanced.
For example, using the Van den Hul site, I thought this was the example I would have to use: http://www.vandenhul.com/artpap/wiring18.htm.

Sorry if I'm being dense, but the devil's in the details.

Thanks,


Mitch


----------



## Guest

Your idea sounds a good one and should work OK, remember one cable only needs to be long enough to run from the receiver to the BFD, leaving plenty of cable to run from the BFD to the sub

The balanced to unbalanced cable I was referring to is the second diagram on the page (bottom) using shielded twin core cable which they recommend in the paragraph below the diagrams. People here are using the cable in the first diagram (top) with no problems.


----------



## Mitch G

Julian,

Thanks. That explains things.

Now, I just have to wait for the BFD and sound card to show up. 


Mitch


----------



## Josuah

I have some of those Radio Shack connectors. They're pretty ******. So I wouldn't recommend them. It's easy to find pro-audio cables that have different connection types on each end though.


----------



## tdamocles

How many cables do I need if I use the midi connection?


----------



## Josuah

The MIDI connection is only used to program the unit from a computer. It's not used for transmitting the audio. (In this case, at least.)


----------



## tdamocles

Josuah said:


> The MIDI connection is only used to program the unit from a computer. It's not used for transmitting the audio. (In this case, at least.)


So 2 midi cables are not needed since data is only being transmitted to the BFD and not back....


----------



## Josuah

Correct. And you only need the MIDI cable if that's how you're going to program it, instead of manually using the buttons on the front.


----------



## Mitch G

If I can jump in here - to make sure I'm clear on something, the Midi cable is a USB-Midi cable, right? And these are something like $30, right?
Because, after looking around at prices, I decided to skip the Midi stuff given the price. (What can I say, I'm a cheapskate. )


Mitch


----------



## Guest

The midi cable has a 5 pin DIN (round) connector on each end and runs between the midi interface and the FBD

The USB cable usually runs between the computer and the midi interface and is normally supplied or attached to the midi interface.

Julian


----------



## Ayreonaut

*Sorry to be Late*

Here's the whole batch of B&H's Phone (1/4") to RCA Cables here.

I have these 10 footers. They're $14. link


----------



## jagman

Check out these. Are they any good?

I'm trying to find female to female XLR's... it's tough. No body seems to carry them. Who doesn't want female on female... cables?


----------



## brucek

> Are they any good?


The RCA connectors look very cheap....



> Who doesn't want female on female... cables?


Normally devices connect male to female...

brucek


----------



## jagman

Questions regarding the hook up of the SPL meter, the soundcard and the audio system...

It makes most sense to me to plug the output of the soundcard into an input on the receiver as we are ultimately dealing with the in room response below 100 Hz. Since the sub crosses over to the mains below that frequency both the sub and mains undoubtedly have an effect what we hear. It is logical to adjust for the sound coming out both simultaneously as opposed to adjusting for the subwoofer alone... right? If we adjust the sub to our preferred curve, but then add on the mains, what we hear will be different than what we intended, right?


----------



## brucek

> It is logical to adjust for the sound coming out both simultaneously as opposed to adjusting for the subwoofer alone... right?


Ultimately yes, but first you equalize with the sub only with the mains off. When complete, then the mains are added in to correct for any changes around the crossover.

brucek


----------



## jagman

Once again... thank you!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

These are some of the nicest I’ve seen – from Muscian’s Friend.












The ones Naut showed don’t look too bad either.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

A little Googling turned up these; all price ranges.

http://www.music123.com/Product/Product.aspx?SKU=128202
http://www.zzounds.com/cat--1-4-Inch-to-RCA-Cables--2363
http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/RCA-to-1-4.html
http://www.audio-discounters.com/pprc-j05.html

Lots of really high-priced options here...
http://store.a2zcable.com/audio-rca-to-1-4-inch-audio-cables.html

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest

Is there a diagram for ecm8000 pic and UB802 instead of RS meter. Thanks Drew


----------



## brucek

> Is there a diagram for ecm8000 pic and UB802 instead of RS meter


There's not much difference really. The ECM8000 plugs directly into the UB802 (or you can use a male/female XLR to XLR to extend it). Then the output of the UB802 uses a (1/4" TS plug to RCA) just like this cable. Then it's up to you how to get to the soundcards 1/8" stereo plug on one line-in channel..

brucek


----------



## Bigdaddy999

I'm going to be running two subs off a BFD and have 2 outputs on the pre/pro for subs.

Does it matter if use a single line from the prepro to the BFD, then split the subs AFTER the BFD using a single channel output (mono TR phono to dual RCA's)

OR

Run dual lines from the pre-pro to each channel on the BFD and copy the filters to both channels?

Is one solution more prone to hum?

Or am I missing this completely and there's a better way to wire for 2 subs?

Thanks


----------



## brucek

If the two sub outs of your receiver are identical, I don't see any reason you shouldn't run them to the two input channels of the BFD. But, there's also nothing wrong with splitting the signal before the BFD either.

Either way, I would use both channels of the BFD with a separate cable to each sub. This way, you can copy the filters from one channel to the other, but also leave the door open to use different filters for each sub in case it's necessary.

brucek


----------



## Bigdaddy999

Thanks brucek. For short runs, does it matter if I went the phono/rca route vs. XLR-XLR? I have that option from pre-pro to the BFD. Again, thinking about minimizing noise. Distance is probably going to be 6'. Thanks


----------



## brucek

The noise that most users of BFD's complain about, predominently comes from ground loops - not distance (pickup). Using the XLR to XLR will usually put that to rest. Even in a bad case where XLR to XLR is used as the input cabling and (unbalanced TS phono to RCA) is used on the output, it's easy enough to lift the shield on the XLR run and completely remove any chance of a hum.

brucek


----------



## Bigdaddy999

Ok, now I'm lost on this. So which is the preferred method to minimize ground loop problems?


----------



## brucek

Balanced cabling is your best chance. 

I thought that was what you were indicating you had the option to do from your preamp to BFD?


----------



## Bigdaddy999

yes, I have both options from preamp to BFD. Hence the question. Your response confused me a bit - if XLR is balanced, and you talk about "lifting the shield", I am not sure quite what you're referring to on that.

So bottom line, you'd prefer the XLR-XLR from preamp to BFD? 

I guess I dont' really understand the balanced/unbalanced thing and how that impacts noise and hum. I am keeping my fingers crossed that I don't end up with hum issues on this little junket. 

Thanks - I appreciate your assistance!


----------



## brucek

> Your response confused me a bit - if XLR is balanced, and you talk about "lifting the shield", I am not sure quite what you're referring to on that.


A balanced connection doesn't require the shield of the cable to complete the circuit. The shield is strictly for shielding and can be 'open circuited' or 'lifted at one end of the cable if a ground loop is experienced. An unbalanced circuit requires the shield since it's part of the closed circuit, so if a hum is present, you're kinda stuck with it.



> So bottom line, you'd prefer the XLR-XLR from preamp to BFD?


Yes.



> I am keeping my fingers crossed that I don't end up with hum issues on this little junket.


Since you enjoy a balanced connection from preamp to BFD, there will likely be no hum, but if there is, it's solvable

brucek


----------



## Bigdaddy999

Got it!! Thanks so much.


----------



## Bigdaddy999

One more (for now) dumb question, if I may?

Is there a difference between an XLR interconnect cable and an XLR Microphone cable?

Does the BFD care which? I don't see anything that looks like a latch fitting that might be found on a microphone case.

Would a "microphone" xlr cable fit with regular audio gear?


----------



## brucek

> Is there a difference between an XLR interconnect cable and an XLR Microphone cable?


No.



> Would a "microphone" xlr cable fit with regular audio gear?


Yes.

brucek


----------



## Guest

Hi all - long time lurker, new member.

Just ordered a BFD and would like to use XLR to RCA cables, and from what I can tell from the manual, I'm going to need a RCA to MALE XLR cable (input) and a RCA to FEMALE XLR cable (output) - is this correct?

Thanks gang.


----------



## brucek

Yep.......


----------



## myn

Sorry to revive an old thread..

In my setup I have:

-HT receiver [Panasonic XR-55] (Unbalanced mono RCA out)
-BFD 1124P 
-Behringer EP2500 Pro Amp

What would be the prefered method to connect these together to reduce hum?


----------



## brucek

You are limited to unbalanced from the receiver to the BFD. 

Then you may as well use balanced from the BFD to the amp.

Connect them and see if them hum.....

brucek


----------



## bjs

More on cables...

I just got my BFD...the place didn't have the correct cables...but I have in the junkbox a couple of "1/4inch TRS plug to stereo RCA" cables. I'm thinking these will work fine (I just use either the left or right RCA jack and leave the other one dangling).

Can someone who understands this stuff confirm? Otherwise I go shopping looking for the proper mono version of the 1/4 plug to single RCA cables.


----------



## brucek

> Otherwise I go shopping looking for the proper mono version of the 1/4 plug to single RCA cables.


Go shopping................

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

What brucek said. That splitter won't work.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bjs

So you won't even let me plug it in with these cables so I can play tonight?  They actually *will* work I believe...

Nevertheless, tomorrow I go shopping. LOL


----------



## BruZZi

Sonnie said:


> I had bluejeancables build my RCA to 1/4" cable. If you get the cable you shouldn't need adapters for those, however they would be RCA to 1/4".


Kinda old I know but...

Do you remember which Cable Brand/Model was used on that ???
.


----------



## marcosreg

I dont think the Radio Shack adaptor will bring any problem.
Marcos


----------

